

NSA Guide to Internet Research - markmassie
https://www.muckrock.com/foi/united-states-of-america-10/untangling-the-web-a-guide-to-internet-research-4903/

======
jnorthrop
This is available on Amazon[1] and can be downloaded from the NSA[2]. I'm not
sure why you needed to make a FOIA request.

[1][http://www.amazon.com/Untangling-Web-Guide-Internet-
Research...](http://www.amazon.com/Untangling-Web-Guide-Internet-Research-
ebook/dp/B00CSXXV26)

[2][http://www.nsa.gov/public_info/_files/Untangling_the_Web.pdf](http://www.nsa.gov/public_info/_files/Untangling_the_Web.pdf)

------
bcRIPster
jnorthrop, thanks for the other links.

One word comes to mind after reading the Preface... "Pretentious".

Seriously, someone is really full of themselves here.

